

Chrome table release hits v6, Firefox 4 loses features - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/chrome-table-release-hits-v6-firefox-4-loses-features/9600

======
TNO
Of course no mention of the numerous new features and improvements Fx 4
contains.... Seems a bit biased.

